

Facebook IPO dips below IPO price - veyron
http://www.reddit.com/r/investing/comments/txegi/130654022_bn_facebook_shares_drop_below_38shr_ipo/

======
nextstep
Title should read "Facebook shares dips below IPO price". As of writing this,
FB = 33.68; IPO price was 38.00.

